# Common front leg injuries?



## Grasshopper (Jul 13, 2007)

So, DH and I brought home two rescue GSDs on Saturday. They are settling in really well, and are both wonderful dogs. 

Before I say anything else, I DO have a call in to the vet--am waiting for a call back with available appointment times. 

The female is really favoring her right front leg this morning. She will put weight on it, but limps, and holds it up when she's sitting or going potty. I checked it over carefully, including palpating the paw and pads, but couldn't find any spot that seemed particularly reactive. Also couldn't find anything like a thorn or something stuck in there. There's no apparent swelling or heat anywhere, either.

These are our first dogs. I am a horse person, and know how to deal with horse injuries...not so much with dogs! 

So, while I'm waiting for a call back from the vet, is there anything else I can check for? Might she have strained something playing?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

It's entirely possible she strained something while playing. If it is a soft tissue injury, be sure you follow your vet's advice to the letter. One of the worst things to deal with is a recurring soft tissue injury that was never allowed to heal completely to start with.

My best advice is when your vet is doing the exam, ask him/her to explain everything they are doing and why/what they are looking for - in particular the range of motion part of the exam. We have performance dogs and a basic understanding of how to evaluate lameness was very important for me to learn and my vet was very happy to talk to me about it. One book I really like, and have recommended it to owners of breeds other than greyhounds is Care of the Racing and Retired Greyhound - it has GREAT information on how to go over a dog and look for lameness, plus great information on how to handle minor injuries, a review of home and medical remedies for a variety of common dog illnesses and injuries. Of course, no book or online forum is a substitute for real, live vet care - but it sounds like you already know that since you contacted your vet before posting for help here  They just revised the book so the new edition is more "friendly" to pet owners and less specific to greyhound trainers. And, even though it's "about greyhounds" greyhounds are still dogs and a majority of the information will apply to other breeds as well.

Good luck with your pup! I hope its something minor that a week or two of rest and a pain reliever can resolve.


----------



## Grasshopper (Jul 13, 2007)

lovemygreys--thanks for your thoughts! That is good advice about asking the vet re range of motion exams, etc. I have (too much) experience rehabbing horses (and my husband  ) from soft tissue injuries, so I have some idea of what the protocol is likely to be if it is that, but am just out of my element with the dogs and want to learn more! The book you recommended sounds great, I like to have some idea of what might be going on and know what are emergencies, what aren't, etc. and know what to look for to be able to give the vet some educated observations, which at least with horses, often help the vet to make a faster diagnosis. 

Any other thoughts appreciated...


----------

